# New model: APOLLON automatic



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Dear friends of Steinhart,

those of you who have been part of the Proteus project, or have followed it, knew that there was gonna be a new model with similar specs in the future. Actually, the way the Proteus was designed by the WUS members was only possible, because the APOLLON was already designed and being prepared for production. So the 45mm titanium case is the same as the Proteus', but pretty much everything else is a lot different ... but look for yourself and compare, if you like.










The specs are as follows:
- Titanium case, 45mm without crown
- Engraved stainless steel case back
- 24mm lug width
- 30 ATM water resistance
- Black and metallic gray sandwich dial, BG W9 Super LumiNova™
- Domed sapphire crystal, double anti-reflective coating on the inside
- *3 exchangeable bezels, brushed stainless steel, DLC-coated stainless steel and full bronze*
- ETA 2824-2 automatic movement
- Swiss made
- Price incl. European VAT € 440.-

I'll let the pictures do the talking now ...




































































































The Apollon Automatic will be available in our web shop tomorrow or monday at the latest.

The release of the Apollon Chronograph will follow in approx. 6 weeks, maybe later. Infos and pictures here, when I have them.

And yes, a titanium bracelet with curved end links, that will fit both the APOLLON and the Proteus will be available as an extra, most probably already next week. I have no price for this item yet though, will let you know a.s.ap.

Thanks for looking! :-!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Woooow... nice galatic look... only when in darkness...
Nice tempting design that may get more attention of those TRITON range fans...


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Woah!!! Oh My.. I'll be broke this year. Definitely broke!!!

Awesome watch Triton...


----------



## Roark (Aug 2, 2007)

Farking AWESOME!!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice! 

Sadly, too big for my wrist. o|


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

If I understand correctly, they will include three Bezels in the package. Brushed SS, DLC coated and Full Bronze. If this is true, then it's a pretty great deal!!!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Sweet... very sweet... 

Too bad I already got a Ocean Vintage GMT (and I'm happy that this one doesn't come in GMT -yet, maybe?- since it might have given me buyer's regrets ;-) )


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahhahaahhahaah! :-d:-d:-d ...September as I predicted! :-!

Great watch!!!!


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

Looks great! Fantastic job and another great addition to the Steinhart collection!


----------



## SJL (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks great Simon. Another fantastic piece. Horns way up dude. 

\m/(*_*)\m/

SJL


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

WOW. 
it's only getting better and better :-! . more Complexed Elegant and Sophisticated Watches.
THANK You Steinhart Team. another Great Addition.

Love the Simple Sandwich Dial. and Those Bezels make Three Watches in One, that All fit in Harmony with the Watch Theme :-!..

Thanks for Sharing.
Tony


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice, but honestly that bronze bezel insert is a head scratcher. I can't imagine that one getting much use. At least we can't accuse Gunter of playing it safe.


----------



## Meddle (May 10, 2011)

With this one I think that Triton 30 is pretty much out of business


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh no!! Another must have.:-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Meddle said:


> With this one I think that Triton 30 is pretty much out of business


hmmmm. i don't know about that.!
They Both Look VERY Different and each has it's Own Beauty. Different Dial lay-out, Bezel and even the Case Shape ;-)..

for a TRITON Collector ?, the APOLLON will be a Great Addition .!

Cheers


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> hmmmm. i don't know about that.!
> They Both Look VERY Different and each has it's Own Beauty. Different Dial lay-out, Bezel and even the Case Shape ;-)..
> 
> for a TRITON Collector ?, the APOLLON will be a Great Addition .!
> ...


+1 :-!


----------



## djs86 (Sep 16, 2010)

While I like a lot of the elements going on in this watch (specifically the use of the sandwich dial, bgw9 lume, and the interchangeable bezels) and it is a really nice looking piece, this watch really isn't for me. 

However, mentioning of a chronograph?! That I cannot wait to see! It could be the sort of "Triton-inspired" Chronograph Diver I've been dreaming about for sometime. I hope some of the same elements transfer over to that design! 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Looks nice, except the numbering on the bezel, I need minutes not hours.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I guess it isn't a rotating bezel?


lexvil said:


> Looks nice, except the numbering on the bezel, I need minutes not hours.


----------



## Meddle (May 10, 2011)

Looking at it more I see one thing that bugs me a bit. The tip of the hour hand is just... I dont know. If it was only like the minute hand.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Great design. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> hmmmm. i don't know about that.!
> They Both Look VERY Different and each has it's Own Beauty. Different Dial lay-out, Bezel and even the Case Shape ;-)..
> 
> for a TRITON Collector ?, the APOLLON will be a Great Addition .!
> ...


* Big +1*


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

24mm lugs, very cool case design!


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Leave off the date window and it would be perfect.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

wow this watch is just so full of win!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That's a beauty but it's too bad it doesn't have a rotating bezel...that's a must for me.


----------



## mark.altern (Jan 26, 2011)

Very beautiful indeed. Can someone confirm that the bezel is non-rotatable? if so that's really an turn-off for a dive watch. 

Otherwise, it's really attractive.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very Nice, Im in for 1! Would like to find out the pricing first!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Very Nice, Im in for 1! Would like to find out the pricing first!


Details from Triton:


Triton said:


> The specs are as follows:
> - Titanium case, 45mm without crown
> - Engraved stainless steel case back
> - 24mm lug width
> ...


 Cheers
T


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

peakay said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Sadly, too big for my wrist. o|


you'd be Surprised that the Triton wears Smaller than any 45mm Watches .!!
even smaller than the 44mm Nav-B and Marine Chronometer .
Cheers


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

flyingpicasso said:


> Nice, but honestly that bronze bezel insert is a head scratcher. I can't imagine that one getting much use. At least we can't accuse Gunter of playing it safe.


 +1! Overkill!! Totally not ncessary and probably won't see any wrist time!!!


lexvil said:


> I guess it isn't a rotating bezel?


Big let down!!


lexvil said:


> Looks nice, except the numbering on the bezel, I need minutes not hours.


Never heard of a dive watch witout the minute markers on the bezel. At least the first 15 anyways!!
Besides those few pointers, it's an awesome looking watch for an awesome price!!! All in all...............a winner|>|>


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> Details from Triton:
> 
> Cheers
> T


Hi Tony is the price 440 EUR with VAT charges?


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

That's what it says.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Hi Tony is the price 440 EUR with VAT charges?


yes. this is the Price for Europe.

but since you live in the U.S.A , you'd be paying 356 € :-! (440 € -19% VAT) which is Equal to 510 U$ + S&H and FedEx Brokerage Fees.

since i did the Break Down for ya, you Owe me 10 % of the Total Value :-d
Cheers


----------



## joey1320 (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful time piece.
Such elegance.
Xmas present to myself? Hummm...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> yes. this is the Price for Europe.
> 
> but since you live in the U.S.A , you'd be paying 356 € :-! (440 € -19% VAT) which is Equal to 510 U$ + S&H and FedEx Brokerage Fees.
> 
> ...


Awesome Tony lol Thank You for the calculations your the man!!! Definitely buying one, just hope Steinhart made enough of them, wouldnt be happy if they sold out in 1 day and I did not catch it in time,(have to sell one of my watches tonight:roll:, that has been happening to me lately .


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE IT! Love the bronze too. Such a nice addition.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

lexvil said:


> Looks nice, except the numbering on the bezel, I need minutes not hours.





lexvil said:


> I guess it isn't a rotating bezel?





mark.altern said:


> Very beautiful indeed. Can someone confirm that the bezel is non-rotatable? if so that's really an turn-off for a dive watch.





rockin'ron said:


> Never heard of a dive watch witout the minute markers on the bezel. At least the first 15 anyways!!


The bezel is held in place with three screws, so it doesn't rotate. Then again I don't know where it was mentioned that this is a dive watch. If my memory is correct, during the design process for the Proteus the Apollon case was described as a 'sport' watch.

The best news - for Proteus owners - is that the Apollon will provide for a few more options: the bracelet some were clamouring for and possibly (providing that Steinhart will sell them individually) a lovely grey strap and bronze bezel option (I can read the GMT without the 24 hour markers on the bezel).


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

To answer/confirm a few questions.....

* Apollon watch is shipped with the 3 bezels.
* Bezel(s) is fixed by screws so does not rotate (as Uwe mentioned above).
* Bracelet will be available for both the Apollon & Proteus as a separately available item.


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow - really really nice. 

I haven't been a big fan of the super-chunky watches like Proteus, but this could tempt me. 
Love the idea of the interchangeable bezels to change the "look" and character of the watch. Opens up lots of options for straps etc. Love the clean, simple elegant face with the black/grey/blue combination. Seems sporty but classy in a bold but understated way (if that makes sense).

Is the numeral "6" at the six o'clock position on the watch face a date-display window or is it just a marker for the "6" position seen through the sandwich dial?

Would love to see some wrist shots...


----------



## edmicael (Jul 21, 2011)

I will definitely get one to add to my Triton collection ... 30 atm and 100 atm dlc ...


----------



## Anopsis (Mar 22, 2011)

If I get the job I'm hoping for soon this will be my congratulatory gift. 


Back on my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I, for one, do like a lot the idea of the bronze bezel... It's a very sweet looking metal and it complements very well the rest of the design... Gives a warm touch to the rest.

the only let down being that its not rotating. not that it comes as really important for diving, but its nice for timing a short quizz, a steak or any other thing that lasts less than 1h and doesn't require precision to the split second...


----------



## ancient_mariner (Jul 21, 2009)

Very cool looking watch.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks amazing......the idea of shipping 3 bezels with it is very novel and is applauding........Very cool looking piece........Big chunky case but the titanium will make it feather light....just the way I like it...........I better start saving now...........


----------



## Anopsis (Mar 22, 2011)

Pakz said:


> the only let down being that its not rotating. not that it comes as really important for diving, but its nice for timing a short quizz, a steak or any other thing that lasts less than 1h and doesn't require precision to the split second...


I'm OK with this actually. I've used the rotating bezel to time with maybe twice. 
Finding the bezel accidentally rotated drives me insane in an OCD way, so this solves that problem. 
Besides, I'm not going to dive with it. I suppose I like sport watches but tend to like divers just because I like chunky watches.

Back on my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> just hope Steinhart made enough of them, wouldnt be happy if they sold out in 1 day and I did not catch it in time.


you should be Fine.
THe Apollon is not a L.E . so they'll be Plenty for everyone. ;-)

Cheers & Good weekend


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Uwe W. said:


> *The bezel is held in place with three screws, so it doesn't rotate. Then again I don't know where it was mentioned that this is a dive watch. If my memory is correct, during the design process for the Proteus the Apollon case was described as a 'sport' watch.*
> 
> The best news - for Proteus owners - is that the Apollon will provide for a few more options: the bracelet some were clamouring for and possibly (providing that Steinhart will sell them individually) a lovely grey strap and bronze bezel option (I can read the GMT without the 24 hour markers on the bezel).


Sup Uwe b-) gotta chime in here: The Apollon's bezel is held in place by *four* screws, *not three*, which is why Proteus' and Apollon's bezels are not inter-changeable I'm afraid. But how about starting a poll in the WUSSE section to see how many Proteus owners would be interested in a bronze bezel that would fit it? If we get enough interest, let's say 50 or so, then I'm sure Gunter will have them made for us. 

@Everyone: Thank you so so much for all your kind words :-! HAGWE!


----------



## raymansg (Apr 13, 2011)

Its available for order on the Steinhart website. Ding ... now the wait, also ordered the rubber diver with rose gold, have a hunch about a combo.:-!


----------



## Patrick7813 (Mar 10, 2009)

The APOLLON is very interesting watch design. Congratulations to Steinhart and Triton.
At first glance, I didn't like it. Then I decided to put aside my traditionalistprejudices and view it more thoughtfully. It's quite striking and I now like it greatly. I was considering the Triton 30ATM but am nowleaning very heavily towards the APOLLON. I'm definitely interested in the bracelet Triton mentioned and will beacquiring it, especially to share with my Proteus.


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

I see a L.E. Apollon 'Bronze' in the future.|>|>|>


----------



## Watchman69 (Sep 1, 2010)

Frankly, one of a few Steinhart I do not like...


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

The name Apollon.Apollon * The Immortals * Greek Mythology: From the Iliad to the Fall of the Last Tyrant


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, this is very exciting. I just caught this in the Steinhart newsletter that just arrived.

The bezels look stunning and are very different, especially the bronze one.

The price is excellent too and I look forward to seeing the new bracelet for it. I don't think the bracelet is on the Steinhart website yet.

**edit**
Edited to remove comment about trying the Apollon bezels on the Proteus as I've seen Triton's comment above: https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/new-model-apollon-automatic-582936.html#post4267093


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Triton said:


> But how about starting a poll in the WUSSE section to see how many Proteus owners would be interested in a bronze bezel that would fit it? If we get enough interest, let's say 50 or so, then I'm sure Gunter will have them made for us.


Good idea. Wouldn't do any harm to have a poll on an orange bezel for the Proteus too.... ;-)

WUSSE subforum discussion here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f379/steinhart-proteus-general-discussion-504970-2.html#post4267221


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

markrlondon said:


> Wow, this is very exciting. I just caught this in the Steinhart newsletter that just arrived.
> 
> The bezels look excellent, especially the bronze one. Will they be available to purchase separately so we Proteus owners can use them?
> 
> ...


Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that the Apollon bezels are not compatible with the Proteus. However, a bronze bezel for the Proteus could be made if there is enough interest.


----------



## markrlondon (Mar 7, 2007)

Mr Rick said:


> Earlier in the thread it was mentioned that the Apollon bezels are not compatible with the Proteus. However, a bronze bezel for the Proteus could be made if there is enough interest.


Yup, you got to my message before I noticed Triton's earlier message and edited my own.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

I like it and will buy one...cant though to the end of OCT. so hopefully one will be available.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet, sold my vintage red and made my order of the apollon! I figure if it doesnt work out, I can sell the apollon and buy another vintage red? I have the ocean black to keep me company in the mean time!

cant wait! the bronze bezel is going DIRECTLY on!!


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Not so keen on the markings on the bezel, would prefer a lume pit (even if it not rotating, which is a bit let down aswell) except for that it's really stunning and hopefully another succes for Steinhart. The bronze bezel is imo a really nice touch that looks great with the ti-case |> Definately hope to see more bronze bezels, a ti triton with it would be b-)


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Riker said:


> To answer/confirm a few questions.....
> 
> * Apollon watch is shipped with the 3 bezels.
> * Bezel(s) is fixed by screws so does not rotate (as Uwe mentioned above).
> * Bracelet will be available for both the Apollon & Proteus as a separately available item.


Very nice a bracelt for my Proteus....and my Apollon. I cant order one until the end of next month as I have 3 pre orders rolling in along with some accessories glad this is not an LE so hopefully i can get one..... ....But for those on the fence since the case is the same as the Proteus it is one comfortable watch to wear and not really that big either...I wear my Proteous on either the Steinhart rubber strap looks great or an Isofrane and the bracelet would be cool....I bet Riker could make a nice strap for the Apollon to go with the bronze buckles I am ordering....


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the case, hands and dimensions (of both the case and lug width-perfect!) I like the idea of a sandwhich dial but I 
question the execution of it on this model. There are what looks to be 4 screws on the dial which looks to hold the top layer dial to the bottom. This looks very clumsily executed and adds unnecessarily to the dial making it look too busy and taking away from its clean minimalist design.

I also would have liked to see the hour markers in blue to add more contrast and not make the sandwhich dial look like an
afterthought. Those screws on the dial make it a deal breaker for me. Some good ideas but I think this one falls a little short.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Triton said:


> Sup Uwe b-) gotta chime in here: The Apollon's bezel is held in place by *four* screws, *not three*, which is why Proteus' and Apollon's bezels are not inter-changeable I'm afraid. But how about starting a poll in the WUSSE section to see how many Proteus owners would be interested in a bronze bezel that would fit it? If we get enough interest, let's say 50 or so, then I'm sure Gunter will have them made for us.


Good thing you pointed that out Triton! Too bad, as I was hoping to add another bezel to the collection. Oh well, at least there's the bracelet and hopefully that nice looking grey strap that us Proteus owners can pilfer from the Apollon. Great idea for the bronze bezel; I'll start a thread for it right now in the Proteus sub-forum.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*very niccccccccccccccccccce.:-!:-!:-!*


----------



## jchfriis (Aug 2, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> I love the case, hands and dimensions (of both the case and lug width-perfect!) I like the idea of a sandwhich dial but I
> question the execution of it on this model. There are what looks to be 4 screws on the dial which looks to hold the top layer dial to the bottom. This looks very clumsily executed and adds unnecessarily to the dial making it look too busy and taking away from its clean minimalist design.
> 
> I also would have liked to see the hour markers in blue to add more contrast and not make the sandwhich dial look like an
> afterthought. *Those screws on the dial make it a deal breaker for me*. Some good ideas but I think this one falls a little short.


I must agree, those screws turn me off too.


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

I like the design of this new Apollon very much [nicely sized Ti case design from the Proteus, relatively clean & unique sandwich dial design (something different), and the very cool interchangeable bezels in ss, dlc, and bronze are the high points for me]. In fact, I like it so much that I placed my order today! |>

When initially looking at this one, I was thinking 'diver' and wishing for a uni-directional bezel with at least a lume pip at 12....but after contemplating the design a little more I'm getting a bit more 'Military' - 'Sport' vibe from this piece if forced to put it into a category given the fixed bezel configuration. It is interesting that Steinhart puts the Apollon in a category of its own on the website (not assigning it to its Diver, Aviation, Marine, Pilot, or Military categories).

I think we could all think a numerous, successful fixed bezel 'divers' with limited and even no markings on the bezel (Panerai, Anonimo, Ennebi)...ok maybe it's a smaller, minority group...but, those designs don't stop people from enjoying them and using them to fulfill their diving needs. I won't worry a bit about taking this one into the water for water sports or diving given the 300m water resistance rating.

Anyway...something different from Steinhart...tremendous bang-for-the-buck here IMO!!!!...I'm in and can't wait to check out the Apollon in the metal!!!:-!


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

no offence intened, but a dive watch with a bezel that looks more suited for a GMT purpose. But not rotatable and hence, pretty useless to be a GMT as well..

then what is the purpose of the bezel if i might ask? for decoration purposes or just so the deal can be sweetened with 3 interchangable bezels? 

Just wondering whats the tht process that went thru the design thats all. I always tht the triton series were professional, usage dive watches.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was wondering if the tool to change the bezels and strap comes with the order? Anyone know?


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I was wondering if the tool to change the bezels and strap comes with the order? Anyone know?


I would say...Yes (not with 100% confidence), but Gunter and Steinhart typically covers the bases very well with their offerings.

If you look at the Steinhart website for the Apollon, reference the bottom/left most picture and notice the screw-apart tool containing the hex tool necessary for strap/bezel changes...I'm assuming we are good to go there.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I was wondering if the tool to change the bezels and strap comes with the order? Anyone know?


The tool came with the Proteus, so I'd be shocked if it wasn't included with the Apollon.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok thanks for answering my question guys, one more question I do not see a size for the strap that comes with the watch? I have a 6.5 inch wrist. I wrote Gunter but have not heard back from him yet. I am placing the order shortly after I find out the size of the leather strap.


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I do not see a size for the strap that comes with the watch?


I was going to reply 24 mm but then realised that you're probably wondering what length it is. I would assume it's in the 124/82 mm range, but who cares, would you really not buy a watch because of its strap?


----------



## Mr Rick (Jun 21, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I was going to reply 24 mm but then realised that you're probably wondering what length it is. I would assume it's in the 124/82 mm range, but who cares, would you really not buy a watch because of its strap?


I would be more concerned about the size of the watch. I think the Apollon will look mighty large on a 6 1/2 inch wrist. IMHO


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I was going to reply 24 mm but then realised that you're probably wondering what length it is. I would assume it's in the 124/82 mm range, but who cares, would you really not buy a watch because of its strap?


No but I would like to buy an extra strap that would fit : ) I really like the strap it the watch comes with!


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone have any idea which grade 2824 they are using in this bad larry? I was in love with the Triton 30, which has the elabore grade movement. But now the Apllon clouds the waters for me. I am a sucker for that blue color they used, especially against a gray dial, just wish there was a bit more blue incorporated into the dial. The four screws in the dial are a bit perplexing to me, takes away from the hour markings IMO, as my eyes keep being drawn to those screws.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr Rick said:


> I would be more concerned about the size of the watch. I think the Apollon will look mighty large on a 6 1/2 inch wrist. IMHO


I wear a 45.5 PO and it looks fine on my wrist I usually buy from 42 to 45mm, but I guess I like my watches a little large thats all.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

The hex driver tool to change the bezels is also used for strap changing & is part of the package....



LuvWatches14 said:


> I was wondering if the tool to change the bezels and strap comes with the order? Anyone know?





stew77 said:


> I would say...Yes (not with 100% confidence), but Gunter and Steinhart typically covers the bases very well with their offerings.
> 
> If you look at the Steinhart website for the Apollon, reference the bottom/left most picture and notice the screw-apart tool containing the hex tool necessary for strap/bezel changes...I'm assuming we are good to go there.





Uwe W. said:


> The tool came with the Proteus, so I'd be shocked if it wasn't included with the Apollon.


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone able to answer the question about the date window at six o'clock position? Is it an hour marker indicating the six position, or indeed a date window?


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

funkey said:


> Anyone able to answer the question about the date window at six o'clock position? Is it an hour marker indicating the six position, or indeed a date window?


Date window.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

stew77 said:


> When initially looking at this one, I was thinking 'diver' and wishing for a uni-directional bezel with at least a lume pip at 12....but after contemplating the design a little more I'm getting a bit more 'Military' - 'Sport' vibe from this piece if forced to put it into a category given the fixed bezel configuration. It is interesting that Steinhart puts the Apollon in a category of its own on the website (not assigning it to its Diver, Aviation, Marine, Pilot, or Military categories).


Agree with you.
i don't know why Some still Think that The APOLLON is a Diver's Watch. ! makes me confused too :-s


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

exxondus said:


> no offence intened, but a dive watch with a bezel that looks more suited for a GMT purpose. But not rotatable and hence, pretty useless to be a GMT as well..
> 
> then what is the purpose of the bezel if i might ask? for decoration purposes or just so the deal can be sweetened with 3 interchangable bezels?
> 
> Just wondering whats the tht process that went thru the design thats all. I always tht the triton series were professional, usage dive watches.


you got it all Wrong.!

firstly, this is Not a Dive Watch (i don't see it WITH the Diver Watch Collection on Their Website). and Not meant to have a GMT Function either.!

The Bezel Shows the Hour Marker .period. Esthetically it's more Pleasing, Simpler and less Cluttered to have the Numerals outside the Dial . don't you think :think: ?

+ you got a Sweet Deal with the Interchangeable Bezels " if you might call it " . 3 Watches in 1 ;-) ..

Cheers.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

Tony A.H said:


> you got it all Wrong.!
> 
> firstly, this is Not a Dive Watch (i don't see it WITH the Diver Watch Collection on Their Website). and Not meant to have a GMT Function either.!
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say that he immediately assumed that it was a Divers. It's actually a sports watch. Just by looking at the bezel it would actually tell you immediately that it wasn't designed as a Diver much like the Proteus.

I think this one is a winner. I'd definitely would want one after I get all the other Steinharts on my list first..


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> you got it all Wrong.!
> 
> firstly, this is Not a Dive Watch (i don't see it WITH the Diver Watch Collection on Their Website). and Not meant to have a GMT Function either.!
> 
> ...


+1...this watch has gotten me excited again about Steinhart again and I will order one in a few weeks.....cancelled a preorder and have to await the refund first. I know how much i love wearing my Proteus so this will fit in nicely.....


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

LuvWatches14 said:


> I was wondering if the tool to change the bezels and strap comes with the order? Anyone know?


If not it is a standard sized allen head and I be it does come with it


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This one is sweet. I just wish I could see what the chrono version is going to look like before I get this one. I've been secretly wanting a ti chrono. The decisions keep getting tougher.


----------



## funkey (Jan 31, 2011)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Date window.


Thanks!


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

Tony A.H said:


> you got it all Wrong.!
> 
> firstly, this is Not a Dive Watch (i don't see it WITH the Diver Watch Collection on Their Website). and Not meant to have a GMT Function either.!
> 
> ...


Ah thanks for the clarifications. The 30 atm to me gave me the impression that its a divers watch.

Whats does the apollon category stand for by the way? What kind of genre of watches would be classified here? Just curious as its not a category we see everyday.


----------



## ice_man (Jun 16, 2011)

exxondus said:


> Ah thanks for the clarifications. The 30 atm to me gave me the impression that its a divers watch.
> 
> Whats does the apollon category stand for by the way? What kind of genre of watches would be classified here? Just curious as its not a category we see everyday.


It's a Sports watch much like the Proteus.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 14, 2011)

Now that's a great looking watch. The bezels are uniqe and fresh. Add a nice touch especially the bronze. Really nice watch all around. Looks like one of those watches that cost a few grands.!


----------



## mkw (Jun 10, 2010)

For Triton and the rest of Steinhart's product development team 

I think there would be a market for a 3-hand watch that has an easily owner-changed ROTATING bezel in three available formats :

1) classic diver's count up elapsed timer for diving 
2) "special -ops" style count down to event timer for baking a cake or parking meter expiration 
3) 12 hour marking for tracking second time zone with the hour hand when traveling 

Better yet , offer some in silver/black/bronze/sapphire/lumed etc and you can create a nice after- purchase update biz !


----------



## ashgrove68 (Jun 19, 2011)

can I say...Not really liking this one..sorry...its not much of a departure from the triton family..which has been exhausted, in my humble opinion


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

I think we can consider it a "general purpose" sporty watch... 

Triton 30 is not a competitor, for sure! It is a natural-born-diver, and it has a strong personality! b-)

Since APOLLON has its own space among the other series, in the future we could see some related version maybe... (a GMT?) :think:

I like a lot the "Fifty Fathoms" inspired dial, elaborated with a great design solution.

It could be great to add a rotating bezel 60 dots/12 baton-index to give further utilities to the watch (immersions if needed or counting short periods of time as for the Turn-o-graph model).


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

mkw said:


> For Triton and the rest of Steinhart's product development team
> 
> I think there would be a market for a 3-hand watch that has an easily owner-changed ROTATING bezel in three available formats :
> 
> ...


I TOTALLY AGREE! 

Posted same request before reading this post ... sorry! :-d


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i'd say: the APOLLON is the Sport Version of the Triton.

just like Porsche that has been Making Sport Cars for Years and then Decided to make a Utility Vehicles as an Extention Model.

Cheers


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

More like a sporty mini-van but no access to the rear area so less utility. 


Tony A.H said:


> i'd say: the APOLLON is the Sport Version of the Triton.
> 
> just like Porsche that has been Making Sport Cars for Years and then Decided to make a Utility Vehicles as an Extention Model.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Anopsis (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess that would make it a crossover?


Back on my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Steinhart did good they are sold out already none available until 9-15....but if history repeats when a steinhart goes not in stock it will be a lot longer than that...so I guess it is off to buy a Zixen or a Bathy's instead as I have no desire to pre order from Steinhart as the horror stories about that the available again date never being accurate and actually being a heck of a lot longer are everywhere. I m sure one will turn up used....models of all makes always do.....


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

I havent seen Steinharts approx. dates change that much, but I've only been following them for a few months now. Luckily you have the lovely proteus to keep your wrist happy, the case brother to the apollon!



richc1958 said:


> Steinhart did good they are sold out already none available until 9-15....but if history repeats when a steinhart goes not in stock it will be a lot longer than that...so I guess it is off to buy a Zixen or a Bathy's instead as I have no desire to pre order from Steinhart as the horror stories about that the available again date never being accurate and actually being a heck of a lot longer are everywhere. I m sure one will turn up used....models of all makes always do.....


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

lexvil said:


> More like a sporty mini-van but no access to the rear area so less utility.


that's a good way to look at it too.


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

strongergodzilla said:


> I havent seen Steinharts approx. dates change that much, but I've only been following them for a few months now. Luckily you have the lovely proteus to keep your wrist happy, the case brother to the apollon!


I will just keep checking back and even more exciting my H20 Kalmar arrives from Germany tomorrow......


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

The kalmar is an amazing piece! Be sure to post pics when it arrives



richc1958 said:


> I will just keep checking back and even more exciting my H20 Kalmar arrives from Germany tomorrow......


Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Steinhart did good they are sold out already none available until 9-15....but if history repeats when a steinhart goes not in stock it will be a lot longer than that...


Not necessarily so.

I was planing to get a Ocean Vintage GMT. It was out of stock, and indicating a "refill date". On this very date it was back on stock... and I ordered one that currently sits proud on my wrist ;-)


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

Pretty nice watch! Three Bezels in package. Brushed SS, DLC coated and Full Bronze is an excellent idea. Good job Gunter


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I have just recently learned of the existence of this watch, _and I must have it!_


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

AngryBaconGod said:


> I have just recently learned of the existence of this watch, _and I must have it!_


Get it. I love mine. Wore it to work yesterday.


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> Get it. I love mine. Wore it to work yesterday.


Oh, I will. The more I look at it critically, the less the minor issues I see with it seem to matter. This is the inverse of my usual watch evaluation process, so that bodes well.

Does anybody know the diameter of the dial (or inner bezel ring)?

As a rule, I like neither divers nor homages. And this is neither!

I do hope that Steinhart bring more interesting and unique watches to market. I'll be watching!


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

So when are you going to be able to order this baby?


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Approx 31mm.....



AngryBaconGod said:


> Does anybody know the diameter of the dial (or inner bezel ring)?


----------



## DC5Zilla (Feb 9, 2010)

any chance of FULL DLC edition coming to production?


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

wow , very nice ....
then it will be in stock ?


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I held out for almost two months to make sure I really wanted this watch, and I've finally just ordered it.

I took a long look at the Apollon chrono, but in the end, the relative simplicity of this dial won the day.

For me this is going to be a "summer" watch. Mainly because I doubt it could possibly tuck under a shirt cuff.

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

So my Apollon arrived! I'd like to post some initial thoughts, and follow through on something I said I'd do in another thread.

I wish to begin by stating that I've had a wonderful experience buying this watch from Steinhart. From a pre-sales question which was answered courteously and promptly (with disappointing news, but my request was a bit out there), to ordering, through to receiving the watch yesterday and opening the box today, everything has gone professionally and promptly.

Aside from a poorly worded shipment email from Steinhart, the only slight problem I can honestly say occurred was with Fed Ex. As someone else noted, the watch was picked up well before Fed Ex's cut off, but was marked with an exception regardless. Still, I received the watch two days before the estimated arrival date, so even this ended up working out well enough.

The watch arrived in perfect condition. I cannot see a single cosmetic or other sort of flaw. Being my first Steinhart, I now understand first hand why Steinhart has such a devout following here. The watch is so well designed and made. It's a beauty to behold, both technically and aesthetically.

The titanium case is bead blasted. I didn't realize this until a couple of days ago, and indeed the case is a very flat grey colour. No shine at all. The inner layer of the dial appears to be intended to roughly match the titanium. It works.

The watch strap is of vintage thickness, but is obviously made of an average quality new leather. It is competently executed and it gets the job done, but is frankly uninspiring. I can see why it was chosen to compliment the rest of the watch, but to me it just adds another shade of grey without creating any interest. I'll probably use the strap on another watch in the future, but it's not likely to worn with this watch.

The four mounting screws on the outer dial are all aligned to point inward towards the center. The crown appears to be aligned so that when screwed down, the "S" logo points straight down to 6 o'clock, which makes it the perfect orientation when the watch is worn on the left hand. Is this happenstance or attention to detail? Obviously I can't say, but I do appreciate how this contributes to the near perfection of the watch build.

It's really nice that Steinhart ships a hex key with the watch. Particularly since one needs two hex keys to properly tighten the watch strap screws. It's handy to have the second one in the box, since must of us only have at most one set of keys.

One early impression which I didn't expect is that the watch is quite "cold" visually. Out of the box it's all grey and silver, with a splash of blue. Blue is generally a "cold" colour, so one is left with the impression of a sterile tool. Not that I'm complaining. I generally enjoy that sort of look, but I didn't realize just how stark it would seem in person.

I confess that it was the bronze bezel which made me desire this watch in the beginning, and it's the bronze bezel which pushed me to finally order the Apollon automatic. So the first thing I did was change the stainless steel bezel for the bronze bezel. I've also changed out the strap for a medium-dark tan WWII vintage strap, which has "warmed" the watch up a little bit. I'll try to get a picture or two posted here over the weekend. I'm not sure if the combination works yet, but hopefully a few days of wear will help me decide. One of the great aspects to this watch is the number of options available for personalization.

When I first saw the watch I felt that the blue text on the grey dial and the blue hand was a bit odd. I didn't see how it would work. Especially with a bronze bezel. But I figured that I was just missing something. Now that I have the watch, I can honestly state that I still don't get it. This shade of blue, on a dark background, washes out. Blue is a long wavelength, and consequently needs a light contrasty background to help us mere mortals focus our eyes on it. I just don't get it.

It's also worth mentioning that the height of this watch is often understated in the pictures I've seen. This is one tall watch. I'll try to post a "profile" shot of it on my wrist to make my point. The watch is different, and I adore it because it's different, but it's worth a caution to potential owners that it really can't be worn with just any shirt.

The Apollon is a big watch and IMHO it wears as big as it is. I must disagree with previous comments which suggested that it wears small. I have 7.5" wrists, and I would say that it's a barely reasonable fit to my wrist. I wouldn't consider it appropriate for a smaller wrist.

I am very very pleased with this watch. The criticisms and caveats I've mentioned above are *all* minor compared to the beauty and value this watch represents. It's not going to be for everyone. It's a nuts watch, and you have to have a certain mindset to be willing to wear it. For the price of ownership, you get three amazing bezels, dual layer dial, titanium, a decent leather strap, and a domed sapphire crystal. It all adds up to my initial impressions being that this is a true steal.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

AngryBaconGod, congrats & enjoy it.


----------



## Max Kool (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice review AngryBaconGod!

(and another view of my pride and daily joy)


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I love that strap!


----------



## Max Kool (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, here are few more pics of the strap:



















(strap just finished)



















I made it myself a few months ago. Two layers of old, battered "ammo puch" leather. Well actually it is one piece of leather per end. The buckle side has been stitched to a loop before actually stitching the bucke and the lug-end. The strap is only stitched (by hand), and not glued, except for the tip of the long end, to emphasize the authentic look.

It took me like two weeks to break in this strap because the leather was so stiff, felt like a handcuff. Now it's really nice and comfortable, without feeling "sloppy".


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I promised a side shot which highlights the height of this watch so that others would have a better idea of what to expect. So here it is!


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

What do you folks think of these two straps on the Apollon?

ostrich:










WWII:










Do you think either of these work?


----------



## 2kilo (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree, if the second hand and logo were a warm colour the bronze and brown straps would match no problem, blue is a bit strange IMHO... Or is it the new brand colour....

Saying that, I'm still well pleased with mine, waiting for a good bronze patina...

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryBaconGod (Nov 11, 2011)

I really love this watch. I can't wear it every day but do whenever possible.

I'm hoping for an interesting patina as well. So far letting the bronze age "naturally" has yielded no appreciable change. But it's early days.

I should add that that crown really works well with the watch. You may not get a sense of it from the pictures, but it really adds to the overall effect of the watch. An amazing choice, IMHO.


----------



## 2kilo (Dec 8, 2008)

Thinking a camel strap with blue stitching may be worth a try...

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I've had mine since October and the bronze bezel has began to form a very lovely patina. I normally just rub my fingers across it to get the oils from my skin onto it. 

I actually gave it a rest today and put the SS bezel on there. I hardly ever use those 2.


----------



## Max Kool (Dec 29, 2011)

How about this combo?



















Strap made by The Leather Project (can be found on Ebay and Facebook).


----------



## H.Solo (May 15, 2007)

iLike! |>


----------



## Max Kool (Dec 29, 2011)

With the stainless bezel:


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

New to the club 
Tried it out on a new Crown & Buckles strap that I had lying around.


----------



## BubbleKush (Nov 1, 2010)

How do you guys have these already? I'm dying for one but don't like to preorder anything. Should I just bite the bullet and preorder so I am guaranteed one?


----------



## 2kilo (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe there have been at least two previous batches, which have sold out..? Just keep an eye on the site... Waiting for my bronze patina to come through...

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BubbleKush (Nov 1, 2010)

Do they ever come up for sale second hand? I've searched everywhere. I'm ready to pull the trigger on one directly from Steinhart in the next day or so.


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I just picked one up from another member last week. Arrived in the office today:


----------

